

Ignore Everybody - DeusExMachina
http://gapingvoid.com/books/

======
katovatzschyn
Good things here but for that troublesome first bullet... I think better
advice would be something along the lines of:

"Ignore everybody who is directly competes with you, has any stake in your
failure (especially through the sin envy), doesn't understand the topic very
well, fails often themselves, or that you do not in general respect. And then
pay special attention to all of the opposites of those."

~~~
sutro
That won't fit on the back of a business card. Let's stick with Ignore
Everybody.

------
scorpioxy
Just from the bullet points, I like "22. Nobody cares. Do it for yourself."

I am working on a project aimed at protecting the environment(check it our on
my website if interested). It's a research project and we're short of funds.
Tried applying to different grants, none worked so far.

People always ask me if I think it will succeed. And I always answer that odds
are it won't, but even so, it was a nice ride and the important thing is that
I tried.(I wanted to prove to myself that I can do something similar)

------
petercooper
Hugh MacLeod is awesome. He's like an artier cross between Vaynerchuk and the
new brand of generic business advice from 37signals - except, he's been
preaching it longer. His comic strips are only the start of it.

------
helwr
my favorite: "Don’t try to stand out from the crowd; avoid crowds altogether."

------
gfodor
I'd put it differently.

Listen to everybody. Ignore most of them.

------
pramit
A Summary of Hugh Macleod's Ignore Everybody [http://bighow.com/news/39-great-
lessons-for-creative-people-...](http://bighow.com/news/39-great-lessons-for-
creative-people-a-summary-of-hugh-macleods-ignore-everybody)

------
J3L2404
7-Keep your day job

31-Remain frugal

37-When your dreams become reality, they are no longer your dreams

------
zeynel1
Why isn't there an absolutely definitive guide of advice to individuals who
need such advice? After all it seems to me that there must be a finite number
of them.

